
The Moral Case for Fossil Fuels (2014) - mimixco
http://www.moralcaseforfossilfuels.com/
======
mimixco
I started reading this this week and, although he's wrong on several things,
the author does make some good points. The TL;DR is that hydrocarbons have
raised the world's standard of living enormously and to reduce their use now
would send us backwards in many areas, not only transportation but also food
production, healthcare, and leisure.

Has anyone else here on HN seen this book? Your thoughts?

